# Camo pics, testing new Nikon D7100!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I love the new camera, it catches soooo much more detail than my phone 

I need to play around with it more to get optimal color, depth of field, and such, but that aside I am very happy with these for the first time using it.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure those are the best pics of Camo I've ever seen. I LOVE his ears!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awwww, love the pictures!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks! Ecko, I am positive these are the best pics of Camo anyone has seen! Until today all pics were via iPhone...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Dicky. Ya know the iPhone does take some pretty good pictures (all I use/have) but it pales compared to the lens in your new Nikon D7100. Great photo's bud!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo yeah great pics!! Jealous. Camo is so freakin handsome! The camera captured him so well!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Camo is so freaking cute. I love him!! Great camera. You can really see what a riot he is. Love his ears


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all! I created a watermark for when I get good with this thing


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics!! Cute dog too


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks CMK!


----------



## jimmyz (Dec 21, 2014)

what a cute pup. love his ears. great pics


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Dang! Having Camo alone justifies this camera haha. Good pics Dicky!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Best pics so far can't wait to see what you get now with a new cam


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I love Camo, he's such an awesome dog! I'm super jealous of the new camera too, I need one so bad!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get more good photo's of him. I spent the day practicing with the camera on the kid today, and the more I use it, the more I like it!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Camo is gorgeous and I love his coloring!!

Those are great pictures!! Would you recommend that camera for a novice? I'm planning on picking up my first real camera after the holidays but I've never used anything other than a point and shoot.

Camo looks like he has an awesome personality.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks! If you really like taking pictures and are willing to learn a camera, then yes I recommend it. It has a build quality much higher than the entry level dslr's and the sensor is phenomenal. I just picked up a second lens non zoom 50mm f/1.8 to be able to shoot in low light with no flash, and I am blown away by it in conjunction with the d7100 body.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

DickyT said:


> Thanks! If you really like taking pictures and are willing to learn a camera, then yes I recommend it. It has a build quality much higher than the entry level dslr's and the sensor is phenomenal. I just picked up a second lens non zoom 50mm f/1.8 to be able to shoot in low light with no flash, and I am blown away by it in conjunction with the d7100 body.


Thank you! Since I understood next to nothing of what you actually said...I'm thinking I should start with an entry level dslr! lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet pics! Camo looks great!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking dog. Enjoy the camera....I've been wanting a new one- just can't decide.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Thanks! If you really like taking pictures and are willing to learn a camera, then yes I recommend it. It has a build quality much higher than the entry level dslr's and the sensor is phenomenal. I just picked up a second lens non zoom 50mm f/1.8 to be able to shoot in low light with no flash, and I am blown away by it in conjunction with the d7100 body.


The lack of an AA filter is very nice  so nice it's been making me consider the D800E or the D810. But I'm actually more thinking of the d750 but have spotted some good deals on a 610 but I like the focus system of the 7100, 800 series, etc. If you have some coin left over, you should try an 85 1.8. I have the AF-D version and its pin sharp at 2.5 onward. The G is better wide open. Anyway- I digress..... Enjoy


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> The lack of an AA filter is very nice  so nice it's been making me consider the D800E or the D810. But I'm actually more thinking of the d750 but have spotted some good deals on a 610 but I like the focus system of the 7100, 800 series, etc. If you have some coin left over, you should try an 85 1.8. I have the AF-D version and its pin sharp at 2.5 onward. The G is better wide open. Anyway- I digress..... Enjoy


The lack of an AA filter in a DX sensor is very nice! I would love to have the D810, or even the D750 but they are way out of budget... I like the results I have gotten from the G wide open through about 2.8. I'm out of coin for now for camera gear, but am starting a savings to buy a used Sigma 120-300 2.8.

The 18-140 I bought with the camera will cover just about anything I need except fast street photography and low light, the 50 1.8 handles that, so a 2.8 telephoto is next on deck, maybe for xmas 2015!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DickyT said:


> The lack of an AA filter in a DX sensor is very nice! I would love to have the D810, or even the D750 but they are way out of budget... I like the results I have gotten from the G wide open through about 2.8. I'm out of coin for now for camera gear, but am starting a savings to buy a used Sigma 120-30 2.8.
> 
> The 18-140 I bought with the camera will cover just about anything I need except fast street photography and low light, the 50 1.8 handles that, so a 2.8 telephoto is next on deck, maybe for xmas 2015!


I've never used it but the 70-200 VR1 will work well on your camera. I have used the VR1, VR2 and own an 80-200 2.8..... Once you use them, you will love it


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Those pics are awesome and Camo looks great. i am jealous i need so ad to sep my camera game up.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Rudy!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Thanks all! I created a watermark for when I get good with this thing


Absolutely fantastic picture. Superb to see a photo capture so much personality and sass in one picture.


----------

